
Scribd is one of the 10 most powerful sites on Digg - jobacle
http://www.harrymaugans.com/2007/04/14/most-powerful-sites-on-digg/
======
AF
I'll be perfectly honest: what is popular on Digg is in no way something to be
proud of.

Digg is a complete waste of time. The community is one of the most immature
you can find online, the content is very poor, and I am disgusted when I see
the little 'lynch mobs' that they form up every once in awhile when they feel
like vigilante justice is appropriate.

Digg is junk, and I have absolutely no respect for it. Scribd might want to
worry if they are becoming popular on Digg...do they really want that audience
to be using their site?

~~~
ecuzzillo
In a startup, you can't afford to be choosy about which users you want. If you
have a lot of users, you run with it.

------
nickb
Scribd folks are on to something. There is a need for posting short sections
of text and getting people to vote on it. Forget about all that other document
stuff (thinkfree has you beat there), concentrate on these short pieces of
text... like Twitter but more than 140 characters.

------
mauricecheeks
scribd works well for people who are too lazy to start their own blog but want
to say something publicly.

Do you want lazy people as primary customers? I don't know, but there will
always be lazy people.

~~~
natrius
Actually, it's mostly just other people's content copied to the site without
their permission. For instance, the #3 and #4 items on Scribd right now are
taken straight from craigslist's best of section. A lot of the other items are
from email forwards, but that's a use that I think Scribd is actually good
for.

With that said, it seems like the whole point of scribd is to be digg fodder
in the first place. It's difficult to build a community around text, because
any user who gets that serious will probably outgrow Scribd and start their
own blog. Youtube succeeded in creating a community because there's no way for
most users to go off and create their own video sites. When YouTube first
launched, if you wanted to post video online, using YouTube was pretty much
your only option. People have plenty of options for text, most of which are
more featureful for publishers than Scribd.

Without a real community, Scribd is basically just a glorified email forward
hosting site for digg users. If you look at the issues all the Myspace-based
companies are having, you'll probably agree that Scribd could have a difficult
future. If digg decides to let users upload content directly using digg
itself, Scribd is dead.

